# 2003 Sportsman 500 Overheating



## BigDan (Apr 10, 2003)

This atv has a tendency to overheat beyond what I consider normal. Tried pulling another atv that was out of gas less than a mile had to let it cool off twice. Some time extended periods in low gear. Fan runs, all fluids topped off. Do these machines have a tendency to run hot? Any suggestions on what to check and how? Appreciate any input
Dan


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

Is your fan kicking on? Also make sure you check the air filter as that is the most critical part to keeping the temp down. If it is in poor condition or dirty you will run hot. 

On a side note I think they do run hot anyway and get warmer on your legs than they should.


----------



## BigDan (Apr 10, 2003)

Thanks for the input SPH, the fan does kick on and is running when overheating occurs. This only happens with an extra load or running hard but I thought the thing was meant to run hard.


----------



## rooster49262 (Mar 2, 2004)

Big Dan if you have rode in much mud take a good look at the radiator the fins will cake with mud. I would suggest taking a hose and flushing it real good.


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

I have one, it does run hot, but I beat the crap out of it and expect it. I have never had it shut off on me, I would guess that it's the fins as well.


----------



## BigDan (Apr 10, 2003)

Gilbey,
Ran it this weekend on St. Helen trails, no problem. Must have been from towing vehicle at low speed. Thanks for the reply - Dan


----------



## DeafBuck (Jun 8, 2005)

SAME AS MINE WHEN I PLOW THE SNOW IN WINTER AND I PARK ATV IN POLE BARN AND SHOW ANTIFREEZE ON THE FLOOR AND NEVER SHOW OVER HEATING BUT I THINK IT IS NATURAL :sad:


----------

